# Please Help! Blotchy DTF Prints



## HeatherMay (5 mo ago)

I'm having problems printing a DTF print on polos. This is a 
ST520 Sport-Tek ® Posi-UV® Pro Polo. From below, does anyone have any ideas of what is happening? Is it the T-Shirt? The DTF print? Heat press error... I would really appreciate any help you can provide. Thanks!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

post your full pressing procedure, not much info to go on


----------



## HeatherMay (5 mo ago)

into the T said:


> post your full pressing procedure, not much info to go on


I'm using an HPN press at 305 degrees for 6 seconds pre-press, 12 seconds press, cold peel, and then 6 seconds post press. You can see the problems after you peel the transfer. Thanks!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

my guess is the uv coating is being melted/gassed into the transfer

try pressing the same transfer on a new cotton blank and see what happens
if it is the same result, call the transfer company


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

The transfer is not being fully cured when it was made.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

HeatherMay said:


> does anyone have any ideas of what is happening? Is it the T-Shirt? The DTF print?


Steam from moisture in the transfer.
Using white ink does hide the the problem, but the prints will fail when washed.

If these are transfers you bought from someone else, preheat them by hovering the press over them for one or two minutes before use.
This should remove the moisture.

If you print these yourself, ensure they are properly cured.


----------



## HeatherMay (5 mo ago)

TABOB said:


> Steam from moisture in the transfer.
> Using white ink does hide the the problem, but the prints will fail when washed.
> 
> If these are transfers you bought from someone else, preheat them by hovering the press over them for one or two minutes before use.
> ...


Thank you so much! I did order the DTF print, but I got it from a new supplier. I think DTF transfer was a little slimy. Is there anything I can do after pressing to fix it?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

HeatherMay said:


> Is there anything I can do after pressing to fix it?


Nope. 
Once the adhesive gets messed up, there is no way to fix it.


----------



## BK_MY (5 mo ago)

TABOB said:


> Steam from moisture in the transfer.
> Using white ink does hide the the problem, but the prints will fail when washed.
> 
> If these are transfers you bought from someone else, preheat them by hovering the press over them for one or two minutes before use.
> ...


hi bob. is this can be used for my printing issue i posted yesterday? how bout the temperature for that 2 mins hovering with the film?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

BK_MY said:


> hi bob. is this can be used for my printing issue i posted yesterday? how bout the temperature for that 2 mins hovering with the film?


Here is the issue in more detail.







This apply to all TPU products, as well as other polymers.
As you can see the optimal drying temperatures vary depending on the grade of TPU.

For a few transfers in a curing oven, I would say 4-5 minutes at 80-90C will be enough.
That's just because the film is much thinner than injection molding granules.

Alternatively hover the press for a couple of minutes, ensuring there is enough gap so the temperature of the transfer rises slowly.


----------



## BK_MY (5 mo ago)

TABOB said:


> Here is the issue in more detail.
> View attachment 276579
> 
> This apply to all TPU products, as well as other polymers.
> ...


thank you bob, really appreciated!


----------

